# NAACP Chapter President lies about being black! HA



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I find this freakin' hilarious. Some white chick from Montana (born from two white parents) has been lying about being black and even became the president of the NAACP chapter in Spokane, WA.

Did NAACP president lie about her race? City investigates | Spokane - KXLY.com

If I had been smart I'd checked that box on my med school application back in the 80's and you knuckleheads would now be calling me Dr Slippy!

(Disclaimer; On a bet, after gradee-ating from college, I applied to med school. I had not taken any of the necessary Pre-Med courses. I obviously did not get accepted BUT my score on entrance exam was higher than some minorities that got in. True Story that illustrates how ridiculous and potentially harming Affirmative Action is.)


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

That's outrageously HI-Larious!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Same as Wade Churchill passed himself off as an Indian as a college professor all his life very knew he was full of it but they did nothing . Long as you toe the party line it is all good. The college knew all along she was a fake.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

This is just to funny.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Question: "Are you African-American?"
Answer: "I don't understand the question."

You watch - liberals will explain it away by saying "so what if she's white? She's black in her heart." 
Just like Bill Clinton was hailed by the left as "America's first black President."

Liberalism is a mental disorder.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

NAACP leader Rachel Dolezal lied about being black: parents

Another view - slightly different information. When MSN news is calling out a left wing liberal, that person really has a problem.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

This just gets better and better;

She lied about growing up in a TeePee! BWAAAHAAAAHAAA

And she said that taking a white first date to the movie 12 years a Slave was not recommended! Crazy Crazy Crazy...yet funny.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Now, the alleged "hate mail" she received is being looked at.
Wanna bet she sent it to herself?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

She should be sued and charged with Fraud. She misrepresented her self to land a position as a professor. But just like Wade nothing will be done she has been a good little liberal pawn all is good in the end.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

For what it's worth I do think of you as Dr. Slippy.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

So much for the old saying, "Your Irish or your not, your Catholic or your not, your pregnant or your not".


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey if Caitlyn can be a woman, why can't she be Black? You know, she's a Black 
trapped in a ******'s body. I loved the hair, reminded me of a dog I had when I 
was young.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Dangit Para... stole my thunder.

That's been my point all along.
If we are being forced to accept people based on who they "think" they are, and not who/what they really are, then where do we draw the line?
If I'm told I have to accept that Bruce Jenner is a woman(even though he has a penis), then we have to accept that this white woman is black.
Eventually, we will have to allow lots of "lifestyles", even when they are gross or detrimental to society.

All in the name of "tolerance".
Liberals, so open minded, their brains fell out.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

You can change your name. You can change your gender. You can even change your social security number (although it is a pain in the ass).
But you can't change your race.

Or.... Here is a better question.

Why, instead of trying to change race, why don't we eliminate race. Petition the US Govt to stop tracking racial information in the US census. That way you can eat the food you want, hang out with the people you want, identify with the culture you want, and there would be no stigma. How do you get a predominantly black population off of welfare? Stop counting black people. Start giving welfare to the people that need it because they need it. When you stop counting black people on welfare you remove that stigma and victim mentality. You're not on welfare because you are black, you are on welfare because you are below the poverty line and need assistance.

Stop tracking race by population census. Stop allowing groups to form by race, but by culture and heritage. Stop allowing affirmative action.

When there is no race there is no one to lie about their race. Lives matter whether they are black or white or brown or whatever.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I want to thank all of you for being tolerant of this bipedal hominid.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I want to thank all of you for being tolerant of this bipedal hominid.



View attachment 11539


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

James m said:


> View attachment 11539


Hey! I never got erectus with a ****.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Yea yea. Were already in your computer. And we already know what you like.

But surprise surprise she's from Montana.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

They interviewed he and TV and she should a picture of a Black Man (Not Her Father) and said he was. They interviewed her parents and they were disappointed in her.. She faces 2 ys in Jail for lying on a state application.....


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> You can change your name. You can change your gender. You can even change your social security number (although it is a pain in the ass).
> But you can't change your race.
> 
> Or.... Here is a better question.
> ...


I somehow got involved in a discussion with a black woman on a site devoted to only black discussions.(I followed a Drudge link without knowing the destination)
After a long and arduous discussion with her, getting called every name she could think of, I convinced her that I wasn't there to attack, but to understand.
What she told me was somewhat eye-opening.
People of color do not want the world to be color blind. They don't want to be treated differently because of their color (though liberals would seek to do so regardless), but rather they want their color to be recognized and respected, as all colors should be. She explained that their race *IS* their culture. The language, the style of dress, the choice of names, etc... All of it is considered to be their culture, and they think it should be respected just as any other culture is/should be.
Just as we respect Sureesha Patel's(Indian name I made up) culture, we should respect Laquitia Jackson's(again, fictional) in the same way.
While this has been used by liberals as a point of power and leverage, such abuse for selfish gain isn't universal for all black people.

To a woman who is proud of her black heritage, saying that I saw no color was taken as an insult.
That didn't make sense to me at first.
She *wanted* me to see her color, recognize it, respect her for it, and then treat her no differently because of it.
That could not be anything but fair.
While I don't self-identify with my white heritage, they strongly identify with theirs. She claimed that they only wanted to be treated equally, even if their culture was different.
Would we expect anything else?
We must disregard the fact that their ancestors were native born Americans, mostly. Despite being born and raised here, they developed a culture all their own in order to be unique, and divest themselves from a history of slavery. A culture within a culture sprang up from this soil, and they want it to be respected.

As for this white woman wanting to be recognized as black, she has a mental illness that society must decide is acceptable(like homosexuality or gender mis-identification) or not acceptable(like pedophilia).


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm surprised she wasn't outed by actual NAACP members. She went to a lot of trouble. The braids especially.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Here it comes. Go with me on this a bit. It is fine for a man to say he is a women trapped in a mans body and make the switch, Same for a women to claim she is a man trapped in a women's body and make the switch. You can even claim now to be both. All is good.
Now you can be 100% white but claim you are a black women trapped in a White body and make the switch. Life is good you can be anything you want and take you Obama care with you so others can pay for it.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Well heck, Michael Jackson was both black and white for a while.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I might hit that but It would be like a smart car in the Lincoln Tunnel....


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Race Identification Psychosis ?
When is the government going to stop asking what race we are?
This woman charged others with race based hate crimes based on her claim of being black.
Pretty much turns hate crime law on it's head.
NAACP stands by her... They can't discriminate against her for being white?
When do we stop answering race questions on government forms?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Urinal Cake said:


>


I really don't give a shat what "color" she is or thinks she is, I don't care that she works or doesn't work for the NAACP or anyone else; the point is, she is one stupid person and any company who hires her is as stupid (or more) than she is.
(I chose to ignore my friend Urinal Cake's comments about "hitting that"...but the more I drink tonight I may come back to this subject)


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I read the article, and saw in the comments where she was referred to as transracial....really!?! Transracial, if you think transsexual is a lot to wrap your head around wait till the transracial thing catches hold and takes off. I can see where all this is going and it's a very strange place where a transracial transsexual avoids trans fat because it's unhealthy.


----------



## Roaddawg (Mar 28, 2015)

That's funny.. I'm not sure Obammy is black either! I think he's Syrian, possibly Iranian.. I am also sure his husband Michael isn't really a chick!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

James m said:


> Well heck, Michael Jackson was both black and white for a while.


Wasn't he both man and woman as well?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Wasn't he both man and woman as well?


Yea I was going to say that too but didn't want to take it far. He started out a little black boy and ended up a white woman addicted to plastic surgery. Not that there's anything wrong with that. Jesus help me.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

As I have said for a long time our education system is a fraud. This is just another in a long line of them.

How many students did she scam while raking in the cash


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Isn't this kind of like the Indian guy who faked being black so as to improve his odds on getting into med school?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So NAACP right in true liberal form. You can lie all you want as long as your are a good liberal . It seems Black women are not smart enough so they have to have white women pretend to be black.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I subscribe to the one race theory. In ancient China Caucasian traders arrived on their shores and decided to stay. They disappeared from the historical record and it was assumed that they had been killed or had eventually left China all together. After an exhaustive genetic study it was learned, and eloquently reported that these European whites stayed in the country and were, over time, woven into the tapestry of China. 

The United States is an amalgam of every nation on the Earth. More so than on any other continent we are coalescing, commingling our blood and our genetic identity into one, very beautiful (Except Sasquatch) and very intelligent people. E Pluribus Unum, From many one. This is the true "Great Experiment" in my opinion. Black, white, native American, Asian, it won't matter soon and you can see it every where you look. Some people may be offended by inter=racial relationships, I understand that, but we all have the right to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness in our own way. 

This lady may have some issues and is in all likelihood as white as a lilly, but who are we to judge. We all come from somewhere else and who knows what we are made up of?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Kum-By-Ya CSI-Tech, Kum-by-Ya...

As long as I'm not paying for them to live and they are not committing crimes. If they are making it on their own, welcome to American...What a Great Country...But I ain't paying for them to sit on their ass, spittin' out kids, selling dope, raping, stealing, looting and drinkin' 40's....



csi-tech said:


> I subscribe to the one race theory. In ancient China Caucasian traders arrived on their shores and decided to stay. They disappeared from the historical record and it was assumed that they had been killed or had eventually left China all together. After an exhaustive genetic study it was learned, and eloquently reported that these European whites stayed in the country and were, over time, woven into the tapestry of China.
> 
> The United States is an amalgam of every nation on the Earth. More so than on any other continent we are coalescing, commingling our blood and our genetic identity into one, very beautiful (Except Sasquatch) and very intelligent people. E Pluribus Unum, From many one. This is the true "Great Experiment" in my opinion. Black, white, native American, Asian, it won't matter soon and you can see it every where you look. Some people may be offended by inter=racial relationships, I understand that, but we all have the right to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness in our own way.
> 
> This lady may have some issues and is in all likelihood as white as a lilly, but who are we to judge. We all come from somewhere else and who knows what we are made up of?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

They should make the NAACP keep her.  I know a lot of black people pretend to be other races. I remember watching cspan and a man that sounded clearly African was trying to scam the American Indian college fund. Trying to get his daughter a free ride. He started asking what tribe and told him to go through her tribe, only problem they weren't. Some people will steal from anyone, including the dead.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Caucasian goes back to Russia


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Kum-By-Ya CSI-Tech, Kum-by-Ya...
> 
> As long as I'm not paying for them to live and they are not committing crimes. If they are making it on their own, welcome to American...What a Great Country...But I ain't paying for them to sit on their ass, spittin' out kids, selling dope, raping, stealing, looting and drinkin' 40's....


Dr slippy has spoken.
all in agreement raze you right hand (grab your nutz with the left if you got them otherwise just fake it) and repeat after me.
I am an American.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Medic33 said:


> Dr slippy has spoken.
> all in agreement raze you right hand (grab your nutz with the left if you got them otherwise just fake it) and repeat after me.
> I am an American.


Damn straight sir.

My Great Granddads on both sides of my family came to America through Ellis Island in the early 1900's. They worked multiple jobs and finally settled in the steel industry where they worked, raised family's and became Americans. The old country was brought to America via their food but they became American's. I remember sitting at my Grandfather's feet listening to him tell the story of his father demanding they speak English in the house and fight wars for the country when needed...and learning a work ethic. No government was going to support him or his. He worked in the steel mill til he was told to go home in his 70's. He would have worked there easily into his 80's if they would have let him.

Shame on everyone of these free-loading illegal bastards that have come to MY Country. Eff them with a red hot poker.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

The wheels in my head are a turning. Now I know how to get that sweet promotion!

"how the heck did arklatex manage to get that plant foremans job???"

"It's because he's a minority now..." 

"He's white!!!"

"Only on the outside brother, you ain't heard of transracials!?"


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It does seem that the NAACP has figured out that there are no educated black women that can fill the job. Likely many of the educate black women do not buy into their BS.
So the only option they have is a black women trapped in a white body. 
We have a few problems :
1. The college that hired her listed her as a plus in there hiring. Fraud
2. The jobs she as hired for that were meant for a disadvantaged Minority did not go to one. fraud again.
3. The claims of discrimination and racially motivated attacks on her are false . Fraud.
4. She took funds meant for a minority . Fraud again.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Many of you have children who either long ago or are, dating people of other races. A good friend of mine has a son who is dating a Polynesian. Another friend (and my boss) has a daughter who married a man from India. My youngest is with a woman with strong Japanese lineage. 

It is what it is. Own it and accept it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

It is not about "race", it's about culture. I do not care what race you are, what I care about is your actions, your responsibility, etc. Come to the US of A, become an American Citizen, work your butt off to do so and to maintain so, and I'll fight to make sure you are not discriminated against. Come here illegally: rape, steal, murder, sell drugs and other stuff and I will do what I can to expose and incarcerate you..so help me God.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> The wheels in my head are a turning. Now I know how to get that sweet promotion!
> 
> "how the heck did arklatex manage to get that plant foremans job???"
> 
> ...


Transracial?
I portray myself as black yet identify as Hispanic though outwardly project my Asian American descent even though some might describe my complexion as lily white.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> It is not about "race", it's about culture. I do not care what race you are, what I care about is your actions, your responsibility, etc. Come to the US of A, become an American Citizen, work your butt off to do so and to maintain so, and I'll fight to make sure you are not discriminated against. Come here illegally: rape, steal, murder, sell drugs and other stuff and I will do what I can to expose and incarcerate you..so help me God.


I was with you until you mentioned incarceration. I'm more of a "deport them to Antarctica" kinda guy.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> I was with you until you mentioned incarceration. I'm more of a "deport them to Antarctica" kinda guy.


My bad, I was going to say kill...but incarceration came out...


----------



## littleblackdevil (Jun 29, 2013)

As a white person. Im offended. As a human I feel sorry for her. What a joke. She has issues.


----------



## talon115 (May 28, 2015)

I think she looks better as a black woman. However, I will agree that if people can pick and choose their sex, they should also be able to pick and choose their race.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> Many of you have children who either long ago or are, dating people of other races. A good friend of mine has a son who is dating a Polynesian. Another friend (and my boss) has a daughter who married a man from India. My youngest is with a woman with strong Japanese lineage.
> 
> It is what it is. Own it and accept it.


 Not about her being black she is not. not one speck she is a con artist Of course teaching ollege


----------

